# Good Weight Pulling Bloodline???



## Salazarusmc (Jan 23, 2009)

Im here in the DFW area and im looking for a good weight pulling dog i would like to get into the weight competition. I just wondering in any one could point me in the right way on what bloodlines to choose from I keep getting those crappy back yard kennels on google I want the real deal if im going to spend high dollar. Thanks.


----------



## Skank (Feb 11, 2010)

well let me say this just getting a dog with a good ped don't always give you a good dog the dog makes the papers .Myself if i was green i would want a Falin's dog hands down but thats just me . The best advise i can give you is go to some weight pulls yourself be around ppl and the dogs there and get your advise there from ppl that work dogs and compete i could type ten pages and not cover half of what you need to know.
Trust me its always better to get advise from ppl at a show or pull cause anyone can use a keyboard


----------



## Salazarusmc (Jan 23, 2009)

Skank said:


> well let me say this just getting a dog with a good ped don't always give you a good dog the dog makes the papers .Myself if i was green i would want a Falin's dog hands down but thats just me . The best advise i can give you is go to some weight pulls yourself be around ppl and the dogs there and get your advise there from ppl that work dogs and compete i could type ten pages and not cover half of what you need to know.
> Trust me its always better to get advise from ppl at a show or pull cause anyone can use a keyboard


I completely agree hope i can be able to make it to one of the events thats coming up so i can get some knowledge.


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

My best pull dog is an amstaff personally and they are always said to have no drive lol, its the dog themselves more often then the pedigree. Go to some pulls and talk to the ppl who run Kennels that focus on the sport. Get lots of names and information and look at their dogs and their titles and achievements. Find a breeding that focused toward great working drive dogs not just lower level pull titles first level pull titles are good but the higher the title the better the working drive of the dog and its more likely to pass on, as well as if the breeder knows weightpull and knows your looking for a weightpull they will be able to match you with a dog that is more likely to succeed with the right training


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

And also know that if you get a dog from a bloodline with really high drive, it's going to be a lot more to handle than your average pit. They have a lot more energy that needs to be worked out all the time. Goodluck!


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

I do know of a kennel breeding dogs who have good weightpull titles and its something to look at to see what style you like if you want something more ADBA style or UKC or AKC. The kennel is Blue Valley just look into them and talk to Rebekah if you are interested and she can help you more and maybe even direct you to other people who have breedings coming up that are weightpull focused.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I would find a dog with a sound body, good leg, and high drive. Then train that dog for weight pull. You could probably find what you're after in most gamebred lines. As long as the dog is sound physically and has drive, its more a matter of training. You don't have to stick to any one bloodline. Frankly, some of the bloodlines being bred _specifically_ for weight pull are mixed with other breeds, or are just not good examples of the breed.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Dogs can't read ped


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

The bloodline doesn't always make the dog. 

Take a look at the UKC Weight Pull All Stars this year for the APBT. The top 3 APBT's are all rescues. Heck one of them has had ACL surgery twice and has still come back as an top notch dog. 

Getting a dog from a breeder doesn't mean you'll get a top notch winning dog. Your more likely to get a healthier dog from a GOOD breeder, but even the best studs and bitches out there can produce duds. 

Even my rescue Nubs out performs some well bred dogs, some of it is genetics, a lot of it is hard work. You need to have a dog that isn't so soft that he/she shuts down when faced with a task, but yet not overly thick headed that you have to reason with the darn thing to do what you want it to do. Drive helps a LOT but the bond you have with a dog can also make up for some of that drive. My dog Nubs doesn't have much of a drive, but he'll try his hardest if I ask him too, he may not like it but it takes a lot for him to cop out. 

If your only looking for a dog to do some WP and other events like some Schutzhund and agility, don't close your eyes toward a shelter dog. I got Nubs at around a year and 3 months, and didn't get into WP or really training him until he was about 2 years and a few months old. (You really shouldn't be doing heavy WPing anyways until after the age of 2).

If you really want one from a breeder, we can point you in some good breeder's direction but don't plan on getting a puppy for a year or so. You want a breeder that has titles on their dogs in many areas from WP to Schutzhund to even agility. The more working titles the breeder has the more likelyhood that they are going to produce higher driven dogs. 

You can also go to the UKC and ADBA websites and see what shows they have in your area then head out to the shows to see what breeders are in your area. I highly recommend you do this since you can see the breeders first hand, you can talk to them first hand, and many good breeders don't have websites so you can find the hidden gems as well. Don't be afraid to ask questions, breeders can talk days about their breed(s) and many love to help out newer people and teach them the ropes.


----------



## Skank (Feb 11, 2010)

dark did you make the NJ show over the weekend ?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Welcome to the weight pull world. If you are interested just shoot me a pm and I can put you in contact with someone who might be able to help you out. They have some VERY good dogs with a litter on the ground.


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Skank said:


> dark did you make the NJ show over the weekend ?


Nope, I'm lucky enough to have at least 1 WP a month here in Michigan. I can't always make it to them, but I sure try hard to do so


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> I would find a dog with a sound body, good leg, and high drive. Then train that dog for weight pull. You could probably find what you're after in most gamebred lines. As long as the dog is sound physically and has drive, its more a matter of training. You don't have to stick to any one bloodline. Frankly, some of the bloodlines being bred _specifically_ for weight pull are mixed with other breeds, or are just not good examples of the breed.


I like what lindsay said :goodpost:... I wanted to add I don't think there is any such thing as a good weight pull bloodline. You have working/game bred bloodlines which is what your going to want to look at for what your wanting to do. There are many bulldog bloodlines out there to choose from. People have their picks of what they like and what works for them. Best to do your homework and get with a good working kennel that would be a good start.


----------



## Skank (Feb 11, 2010)

DarkMoon said:


> Nope, I'm lucky enough to have at least 1 WP a month here in Michigan. I can't always make it to them, but I sure try hard to do so


thanks anyway i am trying to find some pics i couldnt get two weekend off back to back and i am head to OK for nats this coming weekend so my dog went to NJ without me


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

castillo line, hands down. those that know,...know. :clap:

gucci on the rails took 2nd place both days in in woodstown nj. where we spanked the comp.
(over 35 dogs in my weight class)
we would've won, but i put him in to early,...live and learn.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

btw..the dog that won..was also castillo bred.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

JMO.. I like seeing the lil' dogs pull; theres some lil nigerino/midnight cowboy dogs going around that out pull the big dogs; pissin' ppl off who have the big lines known for pulling.

OFK can pretty much be your almanac, LOL he may have a title or 2,  ((chuckles)) aint that right? =D

Just please don't buy a whopper dog, if you by castillo by from anchorchainkennels don't get it from someone who washed his rare big pure strain of APBT to whopper or camelot or giant or whatever... Can't stand all the American Bullmastiffs posing as APBTs..


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

the dog that beat us (reno) was washed out. i called him on it, and it almost got physical. i told that bum to take his mastiff cross and cheat some where else. see the comparison to real and fake?


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

Finding real abpt seems to be a chore as of late . alot of crossbreeding out there . My pet is a crossbreed , i got minorly taken before i got to readin . not a huge deal to me , she is my pet and i love her!


----------

